# How to find phone number of a friend in yahoo messenger



## robogeek (Nov 16, 2005)

Some friends in list of yahoo messenger will assign their mobile numbers to their id's in yahoo messenger. so when they logout in messenger they are shown us to as "I'm on sms". Is there any way to find the cell number of that particular friend, who assigned his number to his yahoo id


----------



## abhinav (Nov 17, 2005)

Well Its not possible for you to know the phone no. thru which the ID is connected to.

But yes if ur friend wants then he can send his contact details to you,
you can even request for it.

Else I dont think u can get phone no directly since it wont be fine.


----------



## satbir (Nov 17, 2005)

i think u'll need the yahoo password for that particular account.............. if u have the pass........... then u can see the number in file menu


----------

